# Quote embedding turned OFF



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

As per the previous forums, I've turned off quote embedding so that you don't get cascading quotes when replying to someone (quoted, quoted, quoted, quotes ... etc.).

Replies will now _only_ quote the post you're replying to.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 1127602"]
Great. Thanks Shaun.
[/quote]

Is there any way this can be configurable, as sometimes I want to include quotes within quotes. Most useful would be to have it as a button on the post. Something like "Quote all" and "Quote this post only"


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> As per the previous forums, I've turned off quote embedding so that you don't get cascading quotes when replying to someone (quoted, quoted, quoted, quotes ... etc.).
> 
> Replies will now _only_ quote the post you're replying to.
> 
> ...



Hooray!


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

benb said:


> Is there any way this can be configurable, as sometimes I want to include quotes within quotes. Most useful would be to have it as a button on the post. Something like "Quote all" and "Quote this post only"



No, sorry, it's not optional - although multi-quote can give you a similar result - just not stacked within each other.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> No, sorry, it's not optional - although multi-quote can give you a similar result - just not stacked within each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Thanks. I can live with multiquote.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2010)

Thanks for doing that Admin, an excellent change.  It was very distracting, but I guessed it was on your mile-long "To Do" list.


----------



## rockyraccoon (29 Oct 2011)

That is good (it was a pain in the neck when using mobile) but I think it would be great to have quotes for specific sentences.

My quotes are always limited by specific sentence and I try to add "*...*" between them. However it would be nice to select the text and quote it without having to quote the whole post and have to edit the quoted message. Are you with me!?


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> That is good (it was a pain in the neck when using mobile) but I think it would be great to have quotes for specific sentences.
> 
> My quotes are always limited by specific sentence and I try to add "*...*" between them. However it would be nice to select the text and quote it without having to quote the whole post and have to edit the quoted message. Are you with me!?



I'm with you, but it cannot be done in this software or the new stuff, sorry.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

